# TheOldSalt somewhat proudly presents:



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I suppose I'm going to have to get a camera and take some pics of my current setups, but I thought I'd share some past stuff with you. You may have seen 1 or 2 of these elsewhere, but maybe not.

Here are a few selections from the Gulfarium

1500 gallon predators tank:









Some morays in that tank. These spawned every month, turning the tank into a 1500 gallon snow-globe which I had to clean up over the next two days. What a mess! These were very tame and ate out of my fingers.









These are couple of basses in the tank. The Redspotted Hind was a favorite pet of mine, and I heartily recommend one to anyone with a big enough tank. The other bass is considerably harder to identify. Scott Michael thought it was a Chalk Bass when it was much younger, as did I, but it quickly grew to show us how wrong we were about THAT. It's some species of the Genus _Mycpteroperca_, but the species isn't definite.









This is a 240 gallon tank, 8 feet long. In it resides Clouseau, the Panther Grouper. This pic is 5 years old, and he's easily twice this size now, swimming in his new 65,000 gallon tank. They're cute when they're babies in the petshop, but THIS is why you should always research your fish before you buy them. 









I hope this pic works. It's of a skimmer I made from scraps. I had to make do with a lot of leftover junk. You might have noticed the crappy old liverock in the above panther tank; I had to salvage it from older tanks left over from before I started working. I'll spare you the huge jetty display I made with the rest; it looks pretty kewl, but not _that_ kewl, and the filesize is huge.









Here's some nice guppies to cleanse your retinas:









Last year I finally solved the century old riddle of spawning the Bluenose Shiner. It's hard to find a good pic of one, so I drew one. I include it here to demonstrate that drawn pictures can be just as good as photos for use in our fish profiles if you can't find a good pic:









Well, that's all for now; I have some other stuff but it's _really_ boring. I'll take some pics of my current tanks and get them posted someday. i promise they look a LOT nicer than these old things. I had a few nice pics of the display tanks in my old store, but I can't find them. More's the pity; they were truly awesome, if I do say so myself. My current tanks are just 3 densely planted wonders, two clinical lab-type setups for spawning, and two nice showy tanks with mostly artifical decor.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Where are the pics?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great pics! I love looking at others setups and stuff - cant wait to see more!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! Those are neat! I really like those eels and the grouper! And I've never seen guppies that pretty!! Nice drawing too. I see now why you were saying I should draw pictures of the zebra danios. You can draw well. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures and drawings!

Did you used to work at the Gulfarium or what?

How does that skimmer work? You made it??


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yeh lol?!! Are those your tanks? lol im lost.... Those guppy are so pretty!!! And Id have to say nice drawing


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow I love those guppies!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, Lydia, I used to be the Senior Aquarist ( and defacto Curator of Fishes ) at the Gulfarium. The Gulfarium, for those who don't know of it, is a place very much like the Marineland parks. It opened in 1955.

The skimmer is a simple countercurrent model. The pic doesn't show it, but there are two water inlets near the top; one is on the other side right across from the one shown. Inside the big tube the inlets bend at a 45 degree angle, creating a big swirl in the contact chamber. Also not shown are the venturis which go between the inlet hoses and the inlets, which are what made the bubbles. The water level was adjusted by careful tweaking of the big drain valve at the bottom. This big skimmer was made for the big 1500 gallon tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots OS!! Can't wait to see your current setups!!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

like the drawing and the guppies too


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Not all of us are great artists.

luckily i am too oldsalt.

guess what fish this is.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL shev....ummm an arrowana? lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Great ZOT! It's a Humptailed Flatwhacker!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Lydia said:


> LOL shev....ummm an arrowana? lol


THe dropeye was a dead give away....



> Great ZOT! It's a Humptailed Flatwhacker!


I actually tried to google image that to see what it was.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

shev said:


> I actually tried to google image that to see what it was.


same here, lmao


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

WOW!! I've been to the Gulfarium twice and loved it. The last time was right before the hurricane came through and messed it up(aug '04)  . how long ago did you work there? 

I hope this little one was ok after the storm










I highly recomend everyone to go and check the Gulfarium out.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

The only aquarium ive been to was the I think it is called Shed aquarium in Chicago. I'd love to go back now that I know more about fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My last day at the Gulfarium was the infamous sep 11.

Wow, Stacy is still there, eh? ( the girl in the pic )

Hurricane Ivan really trashed the place, but it's back up & running okay.


----------

